# How would you go about putting camo on a gun



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

So I have a Marlin model 60 .22 cal rifle I picked up from a pawn shop for around $50. The barrel was in bad shape, had a bunch of rust and pitting. I cleaned it off after disassembling it, and sanded it down with 100 grit sand paper. I am wondering what kind of primer is good to lay down first, and if anyone has had any experience with the camo paint from krylon. The gun shoots strait and is very accurate even out to 100 yds with just irons. I already have the krylon paint, and have been playing around with a few cheap things I have to get the camo scheme down. But, I am apprehensive about the primer I have to put on the barrel. Someone told me about a self-etching primer being the best option. Thanks.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Ya got fifty bucks in it, who cares how you paint it!!!

Seriously if you're gonna use rattle can paint, I use Rustoleum primer first on the metal parts. Krylon is good stuff for rattle can paint but has zero corrosion resistance.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

cold blue the metal, don't spray paint it out of a can, OR get a camo dipit kit.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Check on Cole Taxidermy. He can dip anything in just about any pattern. I had my Browning dipped and it looks pretty good. He is off Avalon in the Pace Milton area.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Cola Boy said:


> So I have a Marlin model 60 .22 cal rifle I picked up from a pawn shop for around $50. The barrel was in bad shape, had a bunch of rust and pitting. I cleaned it off after disassembling it, and sanded it down with 100 grit sand paper. I am wondering what kind of primer is good to lay down first, and if anyone has had any experience with the camo paint from krylon. The gun shoots strait and is very accurate even out to 100 yds with just irons. I already have the krylon paint, and have been playing around with a few cheap things I have to get the camo scheme down. But, I am apprehensive about the primer I have to put on the barrel. Someone told me about a self-etching primer being the best option. Thanks.




+1 on the etching primer especially if you're going to have it dipped...my buddy has camoed out a few ARs and he uses 3 different camo colors and a few different leaves as stencils


----------

